

New Twitter Home Page...Thoughts? - jmjerlecki
http://www.twitter.com

======
huwshimi
The home page has lost a lot of noise. I think they've done a good job of
identifying the main reasons people would ever end up at the home page: sign
in, sign up or search. The sign up and sign in forms used to be a click away.

I think the new homepage has lost a bit of the personality that Twitter once
had and I think they'll find that people have trouble understanding what
exactly the bar of user avatars is all about.

------
rudiger
I see "Follow your interests" as transitioning the Twitter brand from its
early egalitarian model to the aspirational model of conventional media.
Friends, industry experts, and favorite celebrities are all people who we
aspire to be or be among, rather than who we are.

~~~
jmjerlecki
I agree with that sentiment. I kind of miss the scrolling news feed. I always
thought that was the best thing about the homepage.

------
thatusertwo
I don't like it, it feels to corporate or maybe its the 'world' in the
background.... maybe its just cheesy.

------
bzupnick
i dont like it....its not the normal twitter blue. takes away

------
phlux
It looks like they are about to announce they got bought by Facebook.

~~~
jmjerlecki
It is very reminiscent of Facebook's homepage. Eerie.

